# New to this- had some symptoms. Is there a line?



## jokesonme

Probably too early to test, but I've been having some weird symptoms the last few days and took the test, is there a line here? this was pretty immediate....


----------



## Bevziibubble

Definitely see that!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Beautiful BFP! Congradulations!


----------



## jokesonme

Thank you I think! I'm not actually trying and I would only be like... 8 days out from having unprotected sex, it that even possible?


----------



## crazylilth1ng

That is definitely positive.


----------



## DobbyForever

possibly cuz I definitely see that line!


----------

